
Attackers Demand $2.5M After Coordinated Ransomware Attacks on Texas Government - mojoraja
https://cyware.com/news/attackers-demand-25-million-ransom-after-coordinated-ransomware-attacks-on-texas-government-entities-79af8a80/
======
zelon88
All of those managed service providers do the same thing. 4 full time
employees and an outside sales guy just answer phones and regurgitate what
they read on CNET while outsourced Indian contractors manage all their systems
with minimal security, minimal oversight, and like 2 passwords between all of
their clients.

Any "automation" they claim to have behind their "help desk" suite is
literally 14 Indians working odd hours to install Windows Updates via RDP.

I had one of these places chide me for not having a WISP (Written Information
Security Program) a couple years ago. When I found evidence that their
outsourced Indian labor was accessing export controlled data I asked them to
provide me a copy of their WISP. Guess who didn't have one either.

------
bertil
Would it be inappropriate to see the irony in having the State of Beto
O’Rourke, a former hacker from the infamous Cult of the Dead Cow, victim of
hacks?

